# Tolkien Moments



## Talierin (Mar 6, 2003)

Ok, this here thread is to post when you have a "Tolkien Moment" in your day... those are anything from spotting a Tolkien reference in something, or something that reminds you of Tolkien, etc... get the picture?

I saw a "Not all who wander are lost" bumper sticker today, heehee


----------



## Dain Ironfoot (Mar 6, 2003)

I saw a lotr poster with Sauron's face replaced with Sadams!


----------



## Ithrynluin (Mar 6, 2003)

Today when I was riding the bus, I saw an advertisement for the Silmarillion translation that came out recently.


----------



## Niniel (Mar 8, 2003)

Over here this new film 'The Ring' has just arrived in cinemas, and there is lots of publicity about it. So evry time I hear someone talking or I see an ad for that film, I think 'hey LOTR... oh wait.. no...' It's confusing


----------



## 33Peregrin (Mar 10, 2003)

My brother gave me a fake advertisement for a "playdatestation 2" game. It was Lord of the Teething Rings: the Two Towels. It had three ferocious looking babies on the front, in front of blocks with towels hanging off. One of the babies had pointy ears. I thought that it was kind of funny! Ha Ha.


----------



## Celebithil (Mar 10, 2003)

The Ring is just coming out?? That come out November 14th good movie anyways.


----------



## Niniel (Mar 10, 2003)

Well, we're sometimes a bit delayed with movies (luckily not with LOTR). But it's a great hit here as well.


----------



## Eledhwen (Mar 10, 2003)

My kids were watching a pre-school age cartoon (set onboard ship, I think). When I had finished mocking them, I noticed that the main character was called Bilbo.

Re the above: We often get our films later than the US (unless it's something like "Bend it like Beckham").


----------



## CelebrianTiwele (Mar 10, 2003)

i saw a bumper sticker that said, "do not meddle in the affairs of dragons, for you are crunchy and good w/ ketchup." hehe its my new life quote. the car i saw it on had a DWARF1 license plate hmmmm ::strokes imaginary beard, puts together info:: o and when me and my friend ever pass nething that is curly and has leaves we're like, OMG that is sooooo elvish.!!! lol great fun

Celebrian


----------



## FrankSinatra (Mar 11, 2003)

*Moment*

I took my ring off today to show someone at work (the new ring i had for my birthday)

He held it up on the tip of his finger...and he didnt vanish!


----------



## Wolfshead (Mar 11, 2003)

Well, mine would have to be this. It wasn't today, it was last summer, whilst I was on an expedition (walking through the wilderness with 3 girls for 3 days, which was fun  ) we passed a big house with a sign outside, dedicating it someone or other. Anyway, the sign, in an arch over the entrance to the path had its message written in the font, "Tolkien". I don't know if anyone else has it, I got it from a friend a while ago. At any rate, the font was identical. Which was a pleasant surprise, it was raining and the girls were complaining about the weight of their rucksacks (I was carrying about twice the weight they were, including some of their equipment so we could move faster!). Anyway, I digress.


----------



## 33Peregrin (Mar 11, 2003)

Ummmm.... I got in an argument with someone at my study hall table on wether or not hobbit feet were disgusting or cool. I said cool. They are cool!


----------



## CelebrianTiwele (Mar 13, 2003)

tell him/her i agree. hobbit feet are cool.


----------



## Dáin Ironfoot I (Mar 13, 2003)

My friend has shaggy hair and he got a haircut. When he came into school his ears are POINTY. So we call him Elfy.


----------



## elffriend (Mar 13, 2003)

I ahd a Tolkien moment this morning while my son was having breakfast, he was watching a childrens cartoon of Noddy, when the policeman spoke, I turned to look as the voice of the policeman is done by Sir Ian Mc Kellan, and i thought what is Gandalf doing a noddy cartoon.


----------



## Niniel (Mar 14, 2003)

I was watching a film with Viggo Mortensen yesterday (called 'A perfect murder') and I was thinking all the time 'What is Aragorn doing here???'


----------



## Ol'gaffer (Mar 14, 2003)

I was watching this game show the other day when I realized that one of the contestants was called Frodo, they even asked him why is he called that and he just sayed that it sounds cool! Bizarre...


----------



## Niniel (Mar 14, 2003)

Toady I walked by a wall and someone had written on it 'Nobody likes us,' and it made me think about Gollum. But maybe I AM over-obsessed or something, I see Tolkien-things everywhere.


----------



## CelebrianTiwele (Mar 15, 2003)

Our dog ran away and we had to go chasing after him all over the street. I live in the country so all the stars were shining really bright and I was looking at the moon while I was walking o the road. It was so quiet, I felt like I had gotten into ME and was walking under the stars in Lothlorien. It was great.


----------



## 33Peregrin (Mar 15, 2003)

I was outside and suddenly I heard some one yelling. I looked around and saw a little Yorkshire Terrier running around. This lady was yelling "Frodo! Frodo! Come back!" I was laughing, and helped her get Frodo back. I offered to walk Frodo if the lady wanted me too. I walked him today. He at least had furry feet. My friend's dad was also there, and he told the lady that she could call him Bilbo Baggins. It was so funny.


----------



## CelebrianTiwele (Mar 16, 2003)

ok i know i already posted here like 3 times but i see tolkien in everything. its really muddy at our farm so i rolled up my jeans to keep the bottoms of them clean and i was walking around barefoot. I felt like such a hobbit. even tho my feet arent very hairy. then at dinner we had chips and i go, "keep your nasssssssssssttttttttty chipsssssssssssss." lol it was so funny


----------



## Eledhwen (Mar 17, 2003)

*2 Tolkien Moments*

The first came when I was watching Midsomer Murders a few evenings ago. A young villain with short dark hair and brown eyes came into the story, scowling and whinging and being generally anti-social. Then his face uncreased and I recognised Orlando Bloom. "Hey, it's Legolas! I said to my husband."

"Who's he?" came the reply. I explained, and he remembered the film. So, I can now confirm that Orlando Bloom does know how to do facial expressions.

The second moment came while watching the local news this morning. A body had been found. The reporter was stood outside a pub called "The Hobbit" (cue scarey music).


----------



## Eledhwen (Mar 18, 2003)

I'm as bad as Celebrian T, but I've had another one!

I was walking in the Savernake Forest this afternoon, and I saw an Ent!


----------



## 33Peregrin (Mar 18, 2003)

Yesterday a really bad storm was coming in. The sky was pitch black at about three o'clock. Seriously. I felt like going to bed. It looked so much like how I imagined the dawnless day. And it was funny, because I was just reading that part in the book. Anyways, everyone was starting to get scared because the sky was black. We were driving home from piano yesterday, and it was too dark to read so I was looking out the window. There were a few fields, and a few places with just dirt. It was so quiet. The day before it had been 70 degrees outside. We kept driving. We came to a place where they were building houses. They have a small metal tower there, with a red light glowing in the center. In the dark you can only see it's shape, and the glowing red dot. There was a really dark cloud over it. From the distance it looked like Barad Dur, with a Nazgul, in the dark. We drove up by it, and it was freaky, looking up. The only other time I have seen it look like that was when I was driving by it going home from seeing TTT a while back. But yesterday it was really freaky. I went home and read some more about that part in the book. It was weird. Then it started raining and snowing, but it is cool because right now I am home on a snow-day, the first we have had in about three years. Ah. And next week is spring Break, and I get to see TTT again. Yay!


----------



## Eledhwen (Apr 14, 2003)

I went to a wedding on Saturday. Instead of being numbered, all the tables were named after places in Middle Earth.


----------



## Eledhwen (May 9, 2003)

*WHERE IS EVERYBODY?*

Is nobody out there having any Tolkien moments anymore?

Well, I am!

For instance, I saw another Ent - this time in Epping Forest...


----------



## VioletFalcon129 (May 26, 2003)

Does this count for a tolkien moment? 

at dinner one night, my dad was like " these are some good 'taters" to my mom. and i was like " what's 'taters? what's 'taters preciousss?" and then my dad was like " po-ta-toes! mash 'em boil 'em stick 'em in a stew. nice big golden chips with a piece of fried fish." and i was like" phht" and my dad said " not even you could say no to that" and i said " oh yes we could! give it to us raw and wrrigling. you keep nasty chips" it was really funny


----------



## 33Peregrin (May 26, 2003)

That happens to me a lot too! When we eat potatoes. Except my dad only says 'These are some good taters'. I say my part and my brother finishes for him. It's always kind of funny.


----------



## Eledhwen (Jun 2, 2003)

VioletFalcon, you are really blessed to be able to have Tolkien moments with your Dad at the dinner table, and for him to know the story well enough to come out with that line. Many of us will envy you.


----------



## Eledhwen (Aug 19, 2003)

It seems there are not many of us unhinged enough to see Middle Earth in every leaf and mudhole we pass, but I am one of them.

I was recently walking through the village of Lower Slaughter (really!), when I cam upon Glaurung lying in the water where Turin left him. The chasm into which he fell has silted up to almost ground level, and the river is now a trickling stream, but think about it - how else could the village have got its name?


----------



## Bethelarien (Aug 19, 2003)

Maybe this isn't too Tolkien-ish, but Galadwen and I named our guinea pigs Frodo and Bilbo. They're little, and fat, and cute, so I thought it was fitting.

Also, there's a guy friend at school that 'plays' LotR with me. He's Legolas, and I'm Arwen. Well, school started yesterday, and we found out that we have English together. So he saw me walk in, came over, took my hand, kissed it, and then led me to a seat. It was so sweet! And he's learning to speak Elvish so that we can talk together in it, but he's hard to keep up with!


----------

